# used tivo box will not re-activate



## sporran (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, I recently purchased from ebay uk, a used upgraded to 120gb Tivo, and on Tuesday 5th, rang Tivo customer service to re-activate the box. Set up the monthly dd for £10 and waited. Nada. Numerous calls to Tivo cs and informed of a U.S. problem etc., try daily forced calls etc., still nothing. The box rings and connects, checks account status, sets the clock, and hangs up. calls are always successful, status stays on 8,closed. I know some are having similar, any ideas as to what I should do? or is this the beginning of the end for a series 1?
Any information gratefully received.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Did you give them the system serial number from the "System Information" page on Tivo or the label on the back?

They have be known to be different and only the one displayed in "System Information" is accurate.

Also of course Tivo UK service via Sky reps is a little poor 

Automan.


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

This thread may help

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=392168


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Try asking them to 'snooze' the box if your account shows up on their system as active. It'll give you about 5 days and may kick the system in the US into gear.

Geoff.

(Back from the US with interesting news!!)


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

TrainManG said:


> (Back from the US with interesting news!!)


Which is


----------



## sporran (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi guys, Thanks for the replies. 
Automan: yes the serial no. was taken from system info
pauljs: thanks for the thread. interesting, we might be stuffed!
TrainManG: just got off the phone to cs, they cannot snooze the box as the system is down due to someone in the U.S. tivo end , going on holiday till mon 11th? anyway they have numerous people with boxes unable to activate so am not alone, but still fed up, they will try again tomorrow . What is the interesting news from the U.S.?
wish we could have the same new Tivo box the americans are lucky to own!


sporran


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

Will inform all soon. Checking my facts.
Had a trip to the US to find out what is going on with the UK side.
You'll all be horrified!


----------



## sporran (Aug 9, 2008)

well that does not sound good!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

TrainManG said:


> Will inform all soon. Checking my facts.
> Had a trip to the US to find out what is going on with the UK side.
> You'll all be horrified!


LOL - let me guess: they're relaunching with a Series 3 HD freesat machine in October and the problems with reactivation are a result of the server upgrades required to support it?


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

..and when they launch the new UK S3 they will cut off the old S1 service as we will all buy new ones anyway!


----------



## mista_c (Aug 2, 2003)

If this is the beginning of the end for S1, then we could always roll our own guide data (for those of us with networked tivos anyway)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

mista_c said:


> If this is the beginning of the end for S1, then we could always roll our own guide data (for those of us with networked tivos anyway)


And make the data accuate and include all channels 

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

TrainManG said:


> Will inform all soon. Checking my facts.
> Had a trip to the US to find out what is going on with the UK side.
> You'll all be horrified!


Are you ready to break the bad news yet?

Automan.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The new US system cannot handle new S1 (UK) subscriptions ? (well we kind of know this bit)
..the news might be that they aren't going to fix it !

i.e. no new lifetimes, and no transfers or re-activations.


----------



## TrainManG (Apr 21, 2003)

mikerr said:


> The new US system cannot handle new S1 (UK) subscriptions ? (well we kind of know this bit)
> ..the news might be that they aren't going to fix it !
> 
> i.e. no new lifetimes, and no transfers or re-activations.


If you hang on until Wednesday or Thursday - when I've confirmed all that I learnt - I will inform all.

Don't panic - YET!!

Geoff.


----------



## riko (Aug 26, 2003)

Is this a problem? I'm thinking of getting a second hand tivo but it will be useless if i can't re-activate it to get guide data.

thanks

graham


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

TrainManG said:


> If you hang on until Wednesday or *Thursday *- when I've confirmed all that I learnt - I will inform all.
> 
> Don't panic - YET!!
> 
> Geoff.


 Interested to know your findings????


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That was a few thursdays ago, here's the thread:
 the state of status in the states


----------

